# APOD: Io



## Chris (Dec 12, 2007)

APOD: 2007 February 11 - Io: The Prometheus Plume







Now that is fucking cool.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

amazing


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 12, 2007)

Epic \m/


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 12, 2007)

Io is such an interesting place. It's basically so volcanically active because Jupiter's gravity is ripping it apart. 

I could go on, but I don't want to sit at the nerd's table for lunch.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2007)

i'm more interested in europa, but still a killer shot, have any of you guys seen the images from the lander that was sent to titan?


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Io is such an interesting place. It's basically so volcanically active because Jupiter's gravity is ripping it apart.
> 
> I could go on, but I don't want to sit at the nerd's table for lunch.





Gravity > Io


----------



## giannifive (Dec 12, 2007)

That plume is 140km high! Wow.


----------



## giannifive (Dec 12, 2007)

I really like this one, too:


----------



## Leon (Dec 12, 2007)

John, that's been my work desktop for a while now


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 12, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Io is such an interesting place. It's basically so volcanically active because Jupiter's gravity is ripping it apart.
> 
> I could go on, but I don't want to sit at the nerd's table for lunch.



please go on. this is interesting stuff.


----------



## BigM555 (Dec 12, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I could go on, but I don't want to sit at the nerd's table for lunch.



Too late! 

Now gimmee your lunch money, Biatch!


----------



## Michael (Dec 12, 2007)

Ryan was showing me that site the other day. Very cool stuff.


----------



## giannifive (Dec 12, 2007)

Leon said:


> John, that's been my work desktop for a while now


Hehe, now it's mine, too


----------

